# Rory MacDonald slams the UFC for being ‘boring’ during Bellator introduction



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think the uniforms are wayyy too bland. I do miss the Pride entrances though. 



> Rory MacDonald might not fight again for almost a year, but he took a few jabs at his former promoter Friday night.
> 
> At his introductory press conference, MacDonald took the UFC to task for making MMA "boring," pinpointing the promotion's Reebok uniforms specifically. The presser took place following Bellator 160 in Anaheim. MacDonald signed with Bellator last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

His performances against Thompson, Woodley and Jake Ellenberger were more boring than the uniforms.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Statements like these always make me laugh. We all know that had the UFC matched contracts, these guys would be fine fighting for the UFC. It's transparent when fighters makes these kind of statements.

Lulz at who many consider a boring fighter, calling out a promotion for being boring.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If these guys are signing with Bellator that means that the UFC is not in fact matching contracts. They did that with Gilbert but when a fighter comes to the end of their contract and are on a losing streak the UFC may not be so willing to match a contract if they feel said fighter isn't worth the money. That was especially true with Benson Henderson.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Looks like you misread Auger's post. He's saying IF the UFC decided to match then these types of comments wouldn't ever occur as they'd be happy staying with the UFC with a matched offer. Since they didn't match, here comes the (somewhat muted) vitriol!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And in most cases the UFC decided to drop these guys to Bellator and not match because they didn't see them as worth it. They obviously saw Gilbert as worthy of a matching offer.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think they did match Benson, at least monetarily.... but i think the added options plus the apparent easier competition swayed him.


----------



## ginger_beard (Aug 27, 2016)

Spot on from Rory. I loved all individual sponsors, it was a massive part of the sport I fell in love with. UFC / Reebok killed it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess the sponsors is the tipping point for why people are leaving the UFC for Bellator. Granted most sponsors aren't going to total to six digits a fight like Brendan Schaub claims (probably from his NFL connections) but they do help pay the bills. However, Rory was on a two fight skid which is probably why he went with Bellator because they maybe offered him less then he wanted.


----------

